# How to use auto-scroll?



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

I know I've read on either this board, or the Amazon one, how to use auto-scrolling, but I tried searching, and couldn't find the answer.

Anyone here remember what the trick is to use auto-scroll?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's the thread you are looking for:

OMG -- I don't even have to turn the page?! Love this!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

You've come to the right place, Susan!

First, open your book. Press Alt-0 (nothing will happen). Then press Alt-1 which starts the page turning. Alt-2 turns it off.

A page turns every ~9 seconds. You can't change the speed.

Leslie


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> You've come to the right place, Susan!
> 
> First, open your book. Press Alt-0 (nothing will happen). Then press Alt-1 which starts the page turning. Alt-2 turns it off.
> 
> ...


But you can change the font size so you have nine seconds worth of words on each page.

Ann


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> But you can change the font size so you have nine seconds worth of words on each page.
> 
> Ann


Yes, good reminder. Thanks, Ann. For me, a 9 second page is font size 4, which is what I usually read at, anyway.

L


----------



## sandibeach2000 (Oct 7, 2012)

does auto scroll work on kindle keyboard? thx


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

sandibeach2000 said:


> does auto scroll work on kindle keyboard? thx


No. I'm pretty sure the two threads you're posting in are about 4 years old and reference the original Kindle.

You can however turn on Text to Speech and turn the volume down and you will get nearly the same experience.


----------

